# UPS rant



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 29, 2020)

Apparently, UPS has a time machine:

I ordered a new Mac Pro on April 14th - these are built in and shipped from Texas

On April 23rd I received a tracking number from UPS and informed my new computer would arrive by the end of the day on April 25th

On April 25th I received an email from UPS stating that, due to COVID19, my delivery would be delayed - the new delivery date would be April 26th

On April 26th, I received an email from UPS stating that, due to COVID19, my delivery would be delayed - the new delivery date would be April 27th

On April 27th, I received an email from UPS stating that, due to COVID19, my delivery would be delayed - the new delivery date would be April 28th

On April 28th, I checked my UPS account and saw that the computer arrived in New Jersey from Texas at 11:14PM and that my delivery date was now today (April 29th)

I logged into my UPS account this morning and the detailed view showed that my computer arrived at my local UPS facility (10 minutes from my home) at 5:09AM

About 20 minutes ago, I logged into my UPS account and noticed the delivery date had once again changed, due to COVID19, to April 30th

However, what was interesting is that the time stamp of this alert was 4:58PM Eastern Standard Time and, as I type this, it is only 1:23PM EST







Then, I noticed that the tracking details now showed the package arriving at my local UPS facility at 11:59AM (when it previously stated 5:09AM).

I called UPS to figure out what was going on and to tell them I would gladly drive and pick the package up myself today - the customer service rep informed me that the package had yet to be unloaded from the trailer and, as such, I would not be able pock it up until tomorrow - naturally, I left it as is to be delivered tomorrow instead

I asked him why the tracking details originally stated my package arrived at the local UPS facility at 5:09AM and I would receive the package today and were changed -- his response was that "Due to COVID19, there are many delays"

I replied that whether a package was scanned as being at a facility or not had nothing to do with COVID19 -- the package is either there at a certain time or it isn't

His response "I understand your frustration sir, but please know the UPS is committed to ensuring everyone's packages arrive safely during this pandemic"

I had had enough - I wished him well and hung up


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 29, 2020)

1st World problems,I sympathize with your frustration but there’s a pandemic happening.
The UPS workforce is probably overloaded and lacking in manpower.
If you get your Mac tomorrow or the next day and don’t get sick during this crisis I doubt you will care or remember the delay on shipping.
fwiw everything I’ve ordered lately has been delayed ,the shippers are struggling and performing a thankless hazardous service.
Every day I berate my mail man, here in NYC he’s delivering to about 500 apartment mailbox’s & he will not wear a mask ,he’s worked about 20 days straight,I wouldn’t wish this on anyone.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 29, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> 1st World problems,I sympathize with your frustration but there’s a pandemic happening.
> The UPS workforce is probably overloaded and lacking in manpower.
> If you get your Mac tomorrow or the next day and don’t get sick during this crisis I doubt you will care or remember the delay on shipping.
> fwiw everything I’ve ordered lately has been delayed ,the shippers are struggling and performing a thankless hazardous service.
> Every day I berate my mail man, here in NYC he’s delivering to about 500 apartment mailbox’s & he will not wear a mask ,he’s worked about 20 days straight,I wouldn’t wish this on anyone.




I figured I would receive "First world problems" as a response to this

However, it is not the delay I am upset at, it is the blatant lying and retconning of the tracking details and then using COVID19 as an excuse

Did the package not get scanned at 5:09AM? Was it a ghost package with my tracking number?

Things do not add up


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 29, 2020)

its happening with every carrier.

i was shipping something over to the next state and when i checked the tracking number, fedex duplicated the shipping info and stated that the package was coming from the other side of the country.
so instead of the normal 2 days shipping i paid, it was about a week or so.


same with usps. i order from amazon and in two days it says it has arrived but it doesnt. it comes the next day or day after.

i think these companies are extremely overworked and way too busy to handle demand but instead of changing their rates and timelines they do these tricks so poeple dont get pissed or they get caught n can sue them based on contractual obligation: like advertising two day shipping and pay for 2 days shipping but it comes in a week so i can sue them. or they have contracts with ebay and amazon to deliver at specific times and they miss all of them so some sot of breach of contract.

it might sound dumb, being spoiled or minor but if its billions of dollars on the line for these large contracts or hundreds of lawsuits etc then its definitly a problem that adds up.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 29, 2020)

gsilbers said:


> its happening with every carrier.
> 
> i was shipping something over to the next state and when i checked the tracking number, fedex duplicated the shipping info and stated that the package was coming from the other side of the country.
> so instead of the normal 2 days shipping i paid, it was about a week or so.
> ...




Agreed - they are all overworked and this is a stressful time

But, don't retcon my tracking details or make up fake ones and change them later

I am not upset at the delay at all, I am upset at UPS faking tracking details such as when a package was scanned to fit their timeline


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 29, 2020)

As far as the receipt time, the truck probably logged into the facility at 5 am, so they show everything on it as arrived. But if they don't have enough people to unload, it may not have hid the dock until after 11 am. And it won't technically be received into the facility until they actually scan the parcel. 

I've been dealing with this on some shipments. The worst was a bag of rice. Took a while to ship, showed in transit way passed the expected delivery date. Then they showed delivery was refused, even though they never tried to deliver it. I was home. They ended up crediting me for it. It was very annoying though. 

USPS regularly says they delivered stuff that isn't in my box. It usually shows up the next day.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 29, 2020)

It’s probably impossible for the carriers to accurately give a timeline as they’re dealing with a real crisis and are understaffed in a scope they have never dealt with before.
The computer programs that estimate all of this are probably not programmed with all of the variables & issues they’re dealing with.
I don’t think computer programs are intentionally lying to you I think the algorithms are based on normal circumstances.
I’m sure they don’t have the time or manpower to rewrite these programs.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 29, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> As far as the receipt time, the truck probably logged into the facility at 5 am, so they show everything on it as arrived. But if they don't have enough people to unload, it may not have hid the dock until after 11 am. And it won't technically be received into the facility until they actually scan the parcel.
> 
> I've been dealing with this on some shipments. The worst was a bag of rice. Took a while to ship, showed in transit way passed the expected delivery date. Then they showed delivery was refused, even though they never tried to deliver it. I was home. They ended up crediting me for it. It was very annoying though.
> 
> USPS regularly says they delivered stuff that isn't in my box. It usually shows up the next day.





kgdrum said:


> It’s probably impossible for the carriers to accurately give a timeline as they’re dealing with a real crisis and are understaffed in a scope they have never dealt with before.
> The computer programs that estimate all of this are probably not programmed with all of the variables & issues they’re dealing with.
> I don’t think computer programs are intentionally lying to you I think the algorithms are based on normal circumstances.
> I’m sure they don’t have the time or manpower to rewrite these programs.




I see what you are saying but (lol), why go back and remove the 5:09AM scan time and replace it with the 11:59AM scan time - why not just add the 11:59AM as the next scan on the tracking details list?

Scanning a document into the tracking system is not done via an algorithm - either the package has been scanned or it has not been scanned - however, I agree with dzilizzi that perhaps the trailer itself was scanned in at 5:09AM but then, why delete that and replace it on the tracking details list if/when the actual package is scanned at 11:59AM?


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 29, 2020)

After you get your new MacPro it might be a good idea if you send me your old Mac via UPS and we can gauge the accuracy of the tracking. 😘


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 29, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> After you get your new MacPro it might be a good idea if you send me your old Mac via UPS and we can gauge the accuracy of the tracking. 😘


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 29, 2020)

EpicEsquire said:


> I see what you are saying but (lol), why go back and remove the 5:09AM scan time and replace it with the 11:59AM scan time - why not just add the 11:49AM as the next scan on the tracking details list?


Could be to keep up with the requirements of what is actually received. They may normally receive a truck and it is on the dock within 5 minutes and unloaded in 20. They have metrics they have to keep to in order to keep their jobs. This whole COVID thing has messed up things a lot with the social distancing and quarantined people who can't work. I'm sure they are at half their workforce or less.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 29, 2020)

EpicEsquire said:


> Agreed - they are all overworked and this is a stressful time
> 
> But, don't retcon my tracking details or make up fake ones and change them later
> 
> I am not upset at the delay at all, I am upset at UPS faking tracking details such as when a package was scanned to fit their timeline



thats what im saying about contractual obligation. if its one or to packages then no one cares but if there sooo many then it might being in bigger issues to their enterprise. im guessing this might be an internal thing without corporate knowing or not looking too much into it. 
like a way to diffuse the situation until the pandemic is over. 
but im guessing if it happend to you and me in a short amount of time, then this might be happening a lot and news might get wind of it.


----------



## VladK (Apr 29, 2020)

Logistics guys struggle a lot these days.

I placed an order with B&H April 21st.
It was shipped from their NJ warehouse April 26th, and was initially scheduled to be delivered May 4th.
DHL tracking shows it will be delivered May 1st, USPS - April 30.
Should I mention that I am in NJ, and usually I get my B&H orders the next day?

By the way, another package is stuck in transit between UPS and USPS for 4 days now.
UPS: "transferred to post office".
USPS: "Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS, USPS Awaiting Item"
Fingers crossed that it is not lost completely, because the content is not in stock anywhere anymore.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 29, 2020)

gsilbers said:


> thats what im saying about contractual obligation. if its one or to packages then no one cares but if there sooo many then it might being in bigger issues to their enterprise. im guessing this might be an internal thing without corporate knowing or not looking too much into it.
> like a way to diffuse the situation until the pandemic is over.
> but im guessing if it happend to you and me in a short amount of time, then this might be happening a lot and news might get wind of it.




So long as COVID is the excuse, nothing can/will be done or investigated






VladK said:


> Logistics guys struggle a lot these days.
> 
> I placed an order with B&H April 21st.
> It was shipped from their NJ warehouse April 26th, and was initially scheduled to be delivered May 4th.
> ...




Yeah B&H is just across the river - but, B&H is usually pretty good with shipping
However, I've never had a handoff (that I know of) between UPS and USPS - interesting


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 29, 2020)

I just had a weird incident with Amazon a few moments ago. I had placed an order with them a couple weeks ago. Everything was going as normal. Yesterday I received a notice that my items shipped and would be arriving today.

A few moments ago, I received this notice from Amazon:

_"__Unfortunately, a problem occurred during shipping and we had to cancel your delivery. We will issue a refund within 48 hours. We’re very sorry for the inconvenience."_

Instead of attempting to re-deliver the product, they just canceled the order. This leads me to believe there may be problems with their inventory reporting systems, or else they don't have the means to keep up with the demand for delivery and simply have to cancel orders.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 29, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> I just had a weird incident with Amazon a few moments ago. I had placed an order with them a couple weeks ago. Everything was going as normal. Yesterday I received a notice that my items shipped and would be arriving today.
> 
> A few moments ago, I received this notice from Amazon:
> 
> ...


That was like my rice. Were you ordering toilet paper????


----------



## VladK (Apr 29, 2020)

EpicEsquire said:


> Yeah B&H is just across the river - but, B&H is usually pretty good with shipping
> However, I've never had a handoff (that I know of) between UPS and USPS - interesting



This is UPS SurePost (UPS/USPS).


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 29, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> That was like my rice. Were you ordering toilet paper????



Hahaha! No, actually I saw toilet paper fully stocked at my local grocery store today.

My Amazon order was a mix of three things: cat food, audio cables, and CPAP mask cleaning wipes. Everything was cancelled _except_ for the wipes, which are still scheduled to be delivered at a later date. So I'm inclined to think Amazon's prioritization of healthcare/essential items is at play here. (My cats, however, are not amused.)


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 29, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> Hahaha! No, actually I saw toilet paper fully stocked at my local grocery store today.
> 
> My Amazon order was a mix of three things: cat food, audio cables, and CPAP mask cleaning wipes. Everything was cancelled _except_ for the wipes, which are still scheduled to be delivered at a later date. So I'm inclined to think Amazon's prioritization of healthcare/essential items is at play here. (My cats, however, are not amused.)




I actually saw a article online the other day that they have ended the healthcare/essential item priority.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 29, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> Hahaha! No, actually I saw toilet paper fully stocked at my local grocery store today.
> 
> My Amazon order was a mix of three things: cat food, audio cables, and CPAP mask cleaning wipes. Everything was cancelled _except_ for the wipes, which are still scheduled to be delivered at a later date. So I'm inclined to think Amazon's prioritization of healthcare/essential items is at play here. (My cats, however, are not amused.)


Hmm. My cat food came at the beginning of the month. But maybe not next month? I get a bag on subscribe and save. But I still ended up getting some at the pet store the other day as I was out of dog food. But then, there are a lot of cats in my house.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 29, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Hmm. My cat food came at the beginning of the month. But maybe not next month? I get a bag on subscribe and save. But I still ended up getting some at the pet store the other day as I was out of dog food. But then, there are a lot of cats in my house.




I guess you are now unofficially the VI-C cat lady! 😘


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 29, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> I guess you are now unofficially the VI-C cat lady! 😘


Being married is the only thing that saves me from the usual title. I also feed a number of strays.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 29, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Being married is the only thing that saves me from the usual title. I also feed a number of strays.




Does your husband agree? 😱


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 29, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Does your husband agree? 😱


I was told I couldn't have any more cats 6 cats ago. The last two were found by a neighbor. I was going to take them to the pound if I couldn't get their mom and brothers and sisters, but they escaped from the bathroom. We gave up trying to catch them after a week and they grew on us. The rest were his decision. He is slightly allergic according to the doctor, but not asthma allergic and he enjoys them.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 29, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I was told I couldn't have any more cats 6 cats ago. The last two were found by a neighbor. I was going to take them to the pound if I couldn't get their mom and brothers and sisters, but they escaped from the bathroom. We gave up trying to catch them after a week and they grew on us. The rest were his decision. He is slightly allergic according to the doctor, but not asthma allergic and he enjoys them.




Oh my, I’m almost afraid to ask. How many cats do you have? 🙀


----------



## BigAL (Apr 29, 2020)

LMAO, reading the thread Title of, "UPS Rant," naturally I had to check it out. "Due to the COVID19," I bet so many Companies out there are are using this excuse for providing shit service, when the fact is even without the Pandemic, the service they provide is already shit. I am in Canada and there is an acronym for, "UPS," which follows as, "Use Purolator Stupid," lol. Shipping frustrations...


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 29, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Oh my, I’m almost afraid to ask. How many cats do you have? 🙀


8 inside and there are 2 regular strays outside. And 2 dogs. We have a large house and no kids.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 29, 2020)

Any predictions on what the numbers will be a year from now?


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 29, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Any predictions on what the numbers will be a year from now?


Well, very soon there will be mom with somewhere between 5 and 7 kittens, as one of the last time we saw her she was very pregnant. I keep trying to catch her to get her fixed but I missing the nog pregnant and not feeding points. But we don't plan on keeping any more.


----------



## Fredeke (May 4, 2020)

Yeah apparently Covid-19 messes with tracking, too. I just got delivered a synthesizer module here in Belgium, two weeks after buying it used to a French guy. The delay was to be expected, but what's surprising is that, according to postal services' tracking, the module still hasn't left France


----------



## dzilizzi (May 4, 2020)

Fredeke said:


> Yeah apparently Covid-19 messes with tracking, too. I just got delivered a synthesizer module here in Belgium, two weeks after buying it used to a French guy. The delay was to be expected, but what's surprising is that, according to postal services' tracking, the module still hasn't left France


Those are much preferred to the "It's been delivered" but it actually hasn't.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 17, 2020)

Don’t hate me, but after 11 years with a now ancient 2008 Mac Pro (which still works fine, btw) I bought an i9 8 core iMac in late December and it came two days later 

Here in NYC, I’m sort of amazed delivery is as good as it is. Sure there have been delays, but considering the volume of delivery and the logistical problems in the days of COVID? Pretty impressive.


----------

